# Corel Draw Service Pack 2 ist draußen



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
für alle CD benutzer:
ftp://ftp.corel.com/pub/CorelDRAW/DRAW10Suite/

ftp://ftp.corel.com/pub/CorelDRAW/DRAW10Suite/D10SP2.EXE

ich weiß im moment aber nicht, ob es auch für die deutsche version ist, also schaut am besten mal und sagt bescheid


----------



## Flame (18. Dezember 2001)

*thx *

CorelDRAW® 10 Graphics Suite Service Pack 2 (all languages)

Please note: This Service Pack can be installed on a stand alone workstation. It should not be executed on a network installation. 

This Service Pack only updates the following versions: (English, French, *>>>German<<<*, Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese & Italian releases) 

CorelDRAW 10 Graphics Suite - 10.427 (Service Pack 1)
CorelDRAW 10 Graphics Suite (Download from the Web, Purchase First Option) 

Please note: Service Pack 2 does not apply to the original release version (10.410) and requires that the appropriate Service Pack 1 first be installed. 

Einfach oben den Link oder den hier:
http://www.corel.com/support/ftpsite/pub/coreldraw/draw10suite/sp2_notes.htm


----------



## Robert Fischer (18. Dezember 2001)

was, hey mal was neues von corel! das hat ja durchaus seltenheitswert. mal sehen, bringen wir halt mal das corel paket auf den neuesten stand.


----------

